# Identify 16" Beetle steelies?



## DanylBritts (Aug 29, 2006)

Just curious if there was an easier way to verify these are 16" steelies? 

height 



















width









:beer:


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

part number stamped on the wheel?


----------



## DanylBritts (Aug 29, 2006)

yes, here are the numbers I found

61/2JX 16H2

162701 SRD ET42 DE 

1J0601 DIN 027L T1


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

You need to measure the diameter and width at the bead seat - not at the outside.



DanylBritts said:


> 61/2JX 16H2


There's your answer - 6 1/2 and 16 !


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DanylBritts said:


> yes, here are the numbers I found
> 
> 61/2JX 16H2
> 
> ...


close enough.

the offset, diamter & width are correct.

the part number suffix is off. The part number should be 1J0 601 027*R*


----------

